# SW Sher-scrub pricing



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

A buddy is getting it for 18 a gallon,so I ask my manager if i can get my 28 a gallon price lowered a bit(like 5 bucks a gallon) he tells me it costs them more to make a gallon then what my buddy gets it for..and that my price is a good deal,any thoughts or pricing you wanna share?


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

Just used some on a project, invoice says
$19.09 flat singles 
$16.79 flat in 5's

19.89 eggshell 5's
up here in the UP 

Hope it helps


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

That's just the bs all paint store managers and reps spew...they think painters are the dumbest people on earth and will believe the bs they try to sell us........but I don't believe a gd thing that comes out of thier mouth


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> A buddy is getting it for 18 a gallon,so I ask my manager if i can get my 28 a gallon price lowered a bit(like 5 bucks a gallon) he tells me it costs them more to make a gallon then what my buddy gets it for..and that my price is a good deal,any thoughts or pricing you wanna share?


Trust me they are making good money selling it for $18 and they are making great $ on your $28 a gal


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not buy much SW, but it was pitched to me as a somewhere in the teens per gallon paint, no a $28/gallon.

Based on what I have seen when it is used in the field, it does not appear to really live up to its name, does it?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

so,why don't we all compare prices and work over S.W use the web for what it is ...a wonderful way to save us all money !


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> so,why don't we all compare prices and work over S.W use the web for what it is ...a wonderful way to save us all money !


I stopped using them about 3 months ago, I went to Ppg. Now my rep calls me three time a week begging me to use them again and he dropped my price about $10 a gal........you should try that approach


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

S.W is the only game in town..besides Lowe's and Home Depot.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> S.W is the only game in town..besides Lowe's and Home Depot.


That's why your prices are so high


----------

